# Hello from Vancouver, BC



## giwiens (Nov 28, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm Garth and I just located this place through some Google searches I was doing for lighting in a theatre setting.

A little about myself. I work at the science centre in Vancouver in the area of Theatre Operations. This basically means I show movies in our IMAX theatre as well as make sure our multi-use Science Theatre is working. Our Science Theatre is primarily used as a digital projection movie theatre but we do a fair number of live events in there as well. It is available for clients to rent out for various functions also.

My technical background is basically self-researched/taught in terms of what I know for live theatre type stuff. I've been running sound boards for musicians and bands since high school in the mid-eighties but have only recently started to learn lighting/DMX stuff. I'm looking forward to learning lots from the boards here.

To get away from work I like to fish, hike, hunt, take pictures, play piano and build model railways.

Looking forward to the interaction.

Garth


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, you have found a great place to get more info. Welcome to the booth! Hopefully we can provide a valuable resource for you. Ask any questions you have and offer any answers you can. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello!

When you say you work there, do you also attend there or just work there? I figured just work there, but it never hurts to ask

Speaking of asking, jump on in, and post questions and answers at your leisure. If you don't feel like doing that, search around on the site and get lost in this information - but look out, the hours can fly by!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Garth! I'm in Seattle and love your Science Center... although it's been a few years since I was last there. 

The search function is your friend! Don't be afraid to resurrect old threads to ask follow up questions.


----------



## TheDonkey (Nov 28, 2008)

Science world is Awesome.

Well...was...before Telus bought it out >.<

Any chance you guys're hiring High Schoolers to help run the place?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2008)

TheDonkey said:


> Science world is Awesome. Well...was...before Telus bought it out >.<



It's been bought out and changed? Too bad. I haven't been there for like 10 years but it was really amazing last time I was there.


----------



## TheDonkey (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I think the major changes were before it got bought out, the big huge Parbaolic waveform thing's gone now.

But yeah, they renamed it to "The Telus World of Science" which just plain sounds bad.


----------



## giwiens (Dec 1, 2008)

TheDonkey said:


> Science world is Awesome.
> 
> Well...was...before Telus bought it out >.<



Just a note that we were never bought out by Telus. That's like saying the Vancouver Canucks hockey team is owned by Cheverlet because their building is called GM Place. Telus just bought the rights to put their name on the building. I don't work for Telus. I work FOR Science World, I work AT Telus World of Science. Sorry for the bit of a rant but the distinction is kind of important to those of us who work here.

garth


----------



## TheDonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

giwiens said:


> Just a note that we were never bought out by Telus. That's like saying the Vancouver Canucks hockey team is owned by Cheverlet because their building is called GM Place. Telus just bought the rights to put their name on the building. I don't work for Telus. I work FOR Science World, I work AT Telus World of Science. Sorry for the bit of a rant but the distinction is kind of important to those of us who work here.
> 
> garth



Oicic, I've always wondered what the exact deal was with Telus/Science World.

Hockey's a really bad example though, I'm a theater junkie, not a sports fan


----------

